# Euchomenella heteroptera and Ambivia undata



## Jackson (May 21, 2006)

I've just bought 2 adult Euchomenella heteroptera, soes anyone have much info on them? I got them from Rob Byatt.

Also i bought 6 L2 nymphs of Ambivia undata, mantis database comes up with nothing. All i know is that there from Thailand and take atleast 6 months to adult. They look quite abit like this as adults:

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/156.html

Any info AT ALL would be great!

Thanks


----------



## Yosei (May 21, 2006)

Francisco might be able to help you with the Euchomenella.

Wanna post some pics for us to see


----------



## Lukony (May 21, 2006)

Francisco is at the insect fair today. I just bought some from him though. Just keep them at room temp and mist them lightly once a day. Pretty much whatever you would do for a room temp mantid, do it for the stick mantis. Mine are in taller delly cups though. Hope it helps.


----------



## Jackson (May 21, 2006)

I'll post pics today or tommorow. Gotta go out for a few hours now.

Bit annoyed that i bought 3 Phyllium sp leaf insects, asked for a pair and an extra female. Trusted the bloke, he gave me a pair and a extra male...didnt check till i got home  *rant over*

Any idea on the Ambivia Undata??


----------



## Lukony (May 21, 2006)

No idea on that one. Just bought the stick insects yesterday at the fair from francisco. One even shed on the way home while I was driving. Somehow it didn't fall off.


----------



## Christian (May 22, 2006)

Hi.

_Ambivia undata_ is a rainforest species. Keep them like _Popa spurca_, but at just 25-28° C by day.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Jackson (May 22, 2006)

How often should Abivia be misted?

Can't find ANY info at all on them :?

Thank you christian


----------



## Lukony (May 22, 2006)

Well, I am guessing if it is a rainforest. Keep it pretty well misted to keep the humidity up there.


----------



## francisco (May 22, 2006)

HEllo Jackson and all,

I keep my Euchomenlla just like any other of my mantis

I feed them 3 times a week.

Spray some water 3 times a week

Room temp 75-77 F

No light required, just filtered day light

They can be communal if you feed daily, give them more space as they grow, since they are quite large specie.

Ambivia undata=Ambivia popa sin

Like Christian said, Tropical specie same care as Popa spurca or Hoplocorypha.

regards

FT


----------

